
Waymo must disclose details of Lyft car deal to Uber - malandrew
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-alphabet-lawsuit-idUSKBN19S2YC
======
lloydde
> Waymo and ride-hailing service Lyft, which is a competitor to Uber,
> announced a partnership to get self-driving vehicles on the roads earlier
> this year.

English is fun, I didn't read that like: Waymo and ride-hailing service Lyft
earlier this year announced a partnership to get self-driving vehicles on the
roads.

~~~
saghm
I'm curious; what did you initially parse the sentence as meaning? I can't
think of any other way to read it

~~~
delinka
"...get self-driving vehicles on the road earlier this year."

Obviously, that hasn't happened, so the other parsing has to be correct. But
one could certainly be forgiven for wondering if there was missed news about
Lyft self-driving cars hitting the roads earlier this year. ;-)

~~~
saghm
Ah, okay. I can see that!

------
kevin_thibedeau
How could that possibly be relevant?

~~~
dlubarov
From the article,

> Uber could use them to assess Waymo's argument that it suffered monetary
> damages from Uber's actions

------
msoad
Why companies announce "deals" without doing anything?

~~~
caseysoftware
Just because we don't see it doesn't mean they're not doing anything.

Years ago, I was involved in a "major deal" between a F50 company while at a
small one. While no one outside the companies witnessed anything, inside it
got us access to their sales people, improved pricing (they were also a
vendor), and surprised the hell out of our competitors. :D

------
onetokeoverthe
It's scary enough getting in a drivered car. Who in their right mind would
ride an automated vehicle at this stage?

